# Merry Christmas To All!



## pops6927 (Dec 24, 2019)

From my home town!


----------



## pops6927 (Dec 24, 2019)

(Watertown, NY, the American corner, and the first F. W. Woolworth's store!)


----------



## Steve H (Dec 24, 2019)

Merry Christmas! Though it won't be a white one here this year.


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Dec 24, 2019)

Merry Christmas Pops. 
And to everyone here in the SMF family!


----------



## jcam222 (Dec 24, 2019)

Merry Christmas Pops and thanks for all the knowledge you share with us. I grew up in a small town with a corner Woolworth’s.


----------



## BuckeyeSteve (Dec 24, 2019)

Merry Christmas Pops and to everyone at SMF. 
 I have my parents nativity set that they received as a wedding gift.  It still has the Woolworth's price tag on the bottom of some of the pieces.
Thanks for the flashback.  I remember going to Woolworth's and testing my TV tubes.


----------



## sawhorseray (Dec 24, 2019)

Merry Christmas and a Happy New Years to you Pops, and to all SMF'ers. RAY


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Dec 24, 2019)

Merry Xmas Pops!


----------



## Winterrider (Dec 24, 2019)

Merry Christmas All


----------



## jcam222 (Dec 24, 2019)

Merry Christmas to you all!! This is one amazing community to share holiday wishes with!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 24, 2019)

Merry Christmas All. Have a Safe and Joyous time during these Holidays...JJ


----------



## Slow42 (Dec 24, 2019)

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Brokenhandle (Dec 24, 2019)

Merry Christmas pops,  to you and your family!  And merry Christmas to all here on SMF, and a happy new year. Hope everyone enjoys the holidays and time spent with loved ones. Also good food...but no worries here, that doesn't need to be said here! Lol

Ryan


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 24, 2019)

Beautiful Picture, Pops!!
Was Utica right there by Watertown.
It says:
The first Woolworth store was opened by Frank Winfield Woolworth on February 22, 1879, as "Woolworth's Great Five Cent Store" in Utica, New York.

We had one in Quakertown, and when I was just little, My Mom used to take me there for a Cherry-Coke at the counter. It was served in one of those Metal things that held the Cone shaped Paper Cup. Wow that was nearly 70 years ago!!


Merry Christmas to All !!

Bear


----------



## RiversideSm0ker (Dec 24, 2019)

Merry Christmas from way over on the west coast. Nothing white about this Christmas here unless you count the bread. It is supposed to be wet though. All my best wishes to everyone here on the smoking meat forum. 

G


----------



## yankee2bbq (Dec 24, 2019)

Merry Christmas everyone!!!


----------



## mooncusser (Dec 24, 2019)

Merry Christmas everyone!  Best wishes for a happy and peaceful holiday.


----------

